

Scientists decode words from brain signals - a2800276
http://www.physorg.com/news203052531.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1675627> <\- SingularityHub, some
comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672970> <\- gizmodo, no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1671103> <\- LA Times, no comments

